# Playlist in use error?



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm new to the Genie and to Whole Home, have had it about a month now. I have one Genie HR34, 3 mini clients, and one HR20-700 with a DECA. For the most part, all is working fine, but I have noticed this issue a few times. While watching the HR34, I open the playlist and see the items from the HR20's playlist. Those items have the red circle next to them, and if select one of those items, I see the message that says the playlist is already in use (or something to that effect). Other times this has happened and there were others in the house that may have been accessing the HR20, but this morning that was not the case. I was the only one in the house, and I saw the red circles on the HR20's recordings, while watching the HR34. This morning when it happened, I had double play in use on the HR34, and was recording a third program. None of the Genie clients were in use. Nothing was recording on the HR20. I went up to the HR20 location, turned it on, brought up the playlist to confirm that it could see the HR34, then turned it off. Went back to the HR34, and now the red circles are gone, and the HR20's playlist is accessible.

I just tried to replicate the issue, by turning on double play and recording a third program, but I didn't get the red circles this time. What gives? Shouldn't I only see those red circles for the HR20 recordings if another receiver is playing one of those recordings? And how does that work exactly? If someone is watching a recording on the HR20 (from the HR20 playlist), can another receiver access any of the HR20's other recordings? Or can only one item from the HR20 be accessed at one time? Even if this is the case, it doesn't explain the issue described above.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

the HR20 can share its playlist with only one "device" at any given time. (device includes, a receiver, DVR, RVU client, and/or GenieGo). a Genie can share its playlist with up to 3 devices


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Didn't know this, I was wondering why the limitations on number of viewers of recorded materials.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

peds48 said:


> the HR20 can share its playlist with only one "device" at any given time. (device includes, a receiver, DVR, RVU client, and/or GenieGo). a Genie can share its playlist with up to 3 devices


So I should only see the red circles, denoting that the HR20's playlist is unavailable, if another device was playing one of the HR20's recordings. That wasn't the case today when I saw the red circles. Any idea why this happened? I'm pretty sure that the other times I've seen this happen, there was no device accessing the HR20 playlist either. Today, I am 100% sure that was the case.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Didn't know this, I was wondering why the limitations on number of viewers of recorded materials.


My take would be the HR2x DVRs don't have the "horse power"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So I should only see the red circles, denoting that the HR20's playlist is unavailable, if another device was playing one of the HR20's recordings. That wasn't the case today when I saw the red circles. Any idea why this happened? I'm pretty sure that the other times I've seen this happen, there was no device accessing the HR20 playlist either. Today, I am 100% sure that was the case.


I've seen this happen to my HR23 once or twice. I ruled it out as a glitch


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

This happens occasionally with my 3 HR2x's. A reset of the "source" DVR has always fixed the problem. I've always just assumed that a bug occured the previous time that I used that DVR as a server adn somehow the DVR continued to think that it was still serving the previous program.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I have seen this a few times as well. A couple of times it has happened I think my wife had powered off the DVR in the living room while it was in the middle of playing a recording from a DVR in one of the other rooms (she didn't hit stop or exit, etc. just hit the power off button). I thought that maybe when this happens something gets hung up in the DVR that is streaming the show so it thinks it is still streaming to the DVR that got shut off even though it really isn't. I haven't been able to replicate the issue on purpose though.

Like the others said sometimes you can fix it by turning the DVR that has the recordings on and off, other times you might have to actually do a soft restart (or red button restart if that is easier for you).


----------

